
Pierre Lamond On Cerebas' New Deep Learning Chip - erex78
https://medium.com/@Eclipse_Ventures/cerebras-e055074377b3
======
kouh
Note: Eclipse Ventures, of which Pierre is a team member, is an investor in
Cerebras Systems [0]

[0]
[https://pitchbook.com/profiles/company/163733-59](https://pitchbook.com/profiles/company/163733-59)

